# Renaissance Festival



## yokeagan (Jul 17, 2006)

Here are a few I took at our local Renaissance Festival in June.

1.






2. Here comes the king





3.headbands





4.fairy





5. Joust





TFL.


----------



## yokeagan (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry these are so big.  Stupid Photobucket.  I thought I had resized them.


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the colours. It looketh like thee fun was had by Ye all


----------



## PNA (Jul 17, 2006)

Please tell us where.........

It's good to be king!


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 17, 2006)

I LOVE the jousting pic 

Just love anything with horses (I have horses of my own) and you've captured the movement perfectly


----------



## yokeagan (Jul 17, 2006)

In reply as to where this was.  This is done every year in Larkspur, Colorado.

And thanks for the kind words


----------

